# Skeeter Tea (Tea Pee)



## fleemartin (Nov 9, 2011)

I just wanted to see if anyone had used SP to create a hard lemon tea (Tea Pee). I was thinking on the line of brewing a very strong tea and adding to lemon pee so as not to bring the alcohol level down so much.
Anyone with experience at this or have any suggestions


----------



## RoyParker (Nov 10, 2011)

Been reading every page on site about SP and came across this post
on the 14th page about SP under heading: Is this basically like Mike's Hard Lemonade? 

member "non-grapenut" covers a recipe that sounds good using tea!

Worth checking out.


----------



## fleemartin (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for pointing me in the direction - I found it and will put this useful information to use soon.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

I am currently fermenting 6gal of cherry iced tea


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 27, 2011)

Flee, I hope you realize that if this works, you will need to have a label referencing an American Indian.

Tea Pea just sounds like it could work.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 27, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> Flee, I hope you realize that if this works, you will need to have a label referencing an American Indian.
> 
> Tea Pea just sounds like it could work.
> 
> Keep us posted.



Either that or bathroom tissue.


----------



## fleemartin (Nov 29, 2011)

Keep us informed on the progress of the Cherry Tea - I am interested.

As for the name, I guess the final taste will determine if it should reference bathroom tissue or other.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 29, 2011)

fleemartin said:


> Keep us informed on the progress of the Cherry Tea - I am interested.
> 
> As for the name, I guess the final taste will determine if it should reference bathroom tissue or other.



It seems to be fermenting slowly, but surely. I think it was SG 1.090, and after 48 hrs was down to 1.080. At 72 hrs it was down to 1.070, and I added sugar to bump it back up to 1.080, along with some more yeast nutrients. That was yesterday.

It is now down to 1.065 and seems to be more active, so I guess the nutrients helped. I plan to add more sugar several more times. I'd like to get it up to 18% ABV or so.


----------



## Bobp (Nov 30, 2011)

My SP was very slow to get started... so slow it set up the dreaded HSO gas that took several rackings and copper pipe stirrings to clear... ultimatly using the wifes mixer with the wisk attatchments with the copper pipe in a bucket i was able to degas it enough to make it drinkable... or non offensive to the olfactory senses while consuming at any rate.. i did this after 3 rackings and it's in good shape now... i have had several quarts of it and it is very good back sweetend and cold on the rocks... i am bottling it in Qt mason jars..to give to freinds...


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked out in the end, Bob


----------

